# Massage therapy



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

Yesterday I went to see a massage therapist for the first time, and the experience was very interesting and rewarding. I was referred to her by one of my former physical therapists, because while my litany of physical issues (old lower back injury, arthritic knees, tight calves, few other things) has been greatly, greatly improved by the aqua physical therapy I did earlier this year, I still have some residual pain and discomfort that my PT thought massage might be able to help. 

So I went, not really knowing what to expect, but assuming there'd be a lot of rubbing and, well, massage. Wrong! This particular massage therapist specializes in something called the *Bowen* technique. Here's a blurb that sort of describes it: 
_Bowen massage therapy is not exactly a massage, acupressure or chiropractic technique. This therapy comprises of a series of precise and elegant moves that stimulate the energy flow. This promotes relaxation and activates the bodys natural healing. The movements in Bowen massage are aimed at muscles, nerves and connective tissue. It treats problems related to important body systems like muscular, respiratory, digestive and glandular systems. Bowen massage addresses the root cause of problems, instead of trying to relieve the symptoms._

I have to say, it was bizarre, and completely different from anything I'd expected. What it felt like was me trying to take a nap on the massage table, and every 2 minutes someone coming in and poking me in various places - hard. I laid there thinking, "Well, this is a crock," fully expecting to get up when it was over, thank her, and never see her again. 

Again, I was wrong. Soooooo wrong. At the end, I got up and walked around a bit, and noticed a big difference in several areas. The first thing I noticed was, haha, my chest. I glanced down at myself and blurted out, "Whoa, my boobs look _awesome_," because my posture had improved so much. She had taken a "before" picture of me from the side, and my "after" picture showed a dramatic difference in my posture - standing up totally straight, with shoulders back, whereas before I had a noticeable "stoop". Then I noticed how comfortable my knees felt. As I said, my work in physical therapy has helped them enormously by building up muscle around them, but the one thing it hasn't helped is preventing the parts in my knee joints getting misaligned and then putting weight on it - ouch! It happens pretty frequently, but immediately after the treatment they felt much more stable, and I haven't had an incident with misalignment since before the treatment, where it usually happens several times a day. 

My lower back felt very good, too, and probably the most dramatic thing I noticed after the treatment was when she and I had been standing and talking about it for about ten minutes, and it hit me how incredibly comfortable I felt, standing there. Normally standing is quite uncomfortable for me, and within a couple of minutes I'm shifting in discomfort and my back and calves start to ache, and exhaustion sets in. Not last night, though - I felt completely comfortable, just standing there. That was pretty astounding. I had assumed that my size was what was made standing so uncomfortable, and while I know it certainly doesn't help matters, now I'm thinking it has as much to do with the state of my lower back health, my posture, and just how my body is working, in general. A pretty cool realization! 

She also did some work on my kidneys, to see if she could help alleviate fluid retention, and I haven't noticed a difference in that yet, but we'll see how that does with a bit more time. My calves feel a bit better, but not dramatically, so hopefully that will improve with a few more sessions, too. 

Anyway, I feel great today. Everything that felt different and great last night still feels great today, so it's pretty exhilarating! Time will tell if these results stick around, but right now, I'm pretty excited. Oh, and another way this method differs from regular massage is that you're supposed to get the bulk of your results in the short-term, like the first month or two, and then you typically only need to go a few times a year, for fine tuning, so it's quite affordable and easy to do. I'm going to go weekly for the time being, until we decide I've gotten as much benefit as I'm likely to get. I know it's early, but so far I'm pretty impressed! 

So let's talk about massage! Has anyone else tried this Bowen technique, or use any other kind of massage for pain management?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

This sounds a bit like Reiki. And it sounds very interesting. I'm glad it helped you Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> This sounds a bit like Reiki. And it sounds very interesting. I'm glad it helped you Carrie.


You know, that thought occurred to me while she was describing it, Sandie! I think you're definitely right.


----------



## Tad (May 27, 2009)

Ive not heard of it or tried it, but after that description I long to do so!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> You know, that thought occurred to me while she was describing it, Sandie! I think you're definitely right.



I use Reiki on myself regularly for aches and pains and it is a life saver. I think I'm going to do some reading on what you had - you peaked my curiosity!


----------



## soleil3313 (May 27, 2009)

This sounds really interesting Carrie. I can't believe that the effects were so immediate. Did they give you any exercises or things to do at home to keep up with the results? Forgive my ignorance but I've never gone to any type of massage therapy and this sounds amazing. I have some lower back problems myself so this could be something worth looking into...


----------



## olwen (May 27, 2009)

Wow. That's awesome Carrie. I had always shied away from any type of massage, cause as crazy as it sounds, I'm kinda scared all my rolls would throw off the masseuse and they wouldn't be able to tweak whatever needs to be twuck. LOL Plus, those massage tables always look kinda fragile and flimsy. I've always been afraid I'd just break one and go plummeting to the floor. I'm very glad to hear that it wasn't like that at all. Now I'll have to find out where to go for the kind of massage you described.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> This sounds really interesting Carrie. I can't believe that the effects were so immediate. Did they give you any exercises or things to do at home to keep up with the results? Forgive my ignorance but I've never gone to any type of massage therapy and this sounds amazing. I have some lower back problems myself so this could be something worth looking into...


Hi, Soleil! The only instructions I was given for at-home care were to try not to take any pain medications, like Advil, because it might interfere/throw your body off course as it tries to mend what is wrong. It's not set in stone, and Kathryn (massage therapist) said she wouldn't want me in great discomfort ever, so if I needed to take something I should, but if I could stand not to, it would be preferable. My posture is still great tonight, and my lower back feels very good! 


olwen said:


> Wow. That's awesome Carrie. I had always shied away from any type of massage, cause as crazy as it sounds, I'm kinda scared all my rolls would throw off the masseuse and they wouldn't be able to tweak whatever needs to be twuck. LOL Plus, those massage tables always look kinda fragile and flimsy. I've always been afraid I'd just break one and go plummeting to the floor. I'm very glad to hear that it wasn't like that at all. Now I'll have to find out where to go for the kind of massage you described.


Nah, doesn't sound crazy at all! It's occurred to me, too. She was really adept at digging in to my fat and just finding the spots she needed, and I was really pleased with the table's sturdiness. I asked her ahead of time what kind of weight limit it had and made sure it could hold me, and got on it very slowly while listening for telltale creaks and such, but it didn't budge. I felt so relaxed on it I dozed off a few times. 

The only big fatty comfort issue I thought of after posting this initially is that for my treatment, because so many of my issues are caused by the back side of my body, most of my treatment was spent lying on my belly. I do okay with that for a while, but eventually my large belly and rack start to feel smushed and uncomfortable. I did okay with this treatment session; it was about 45 minutes long, but had it gone on 15 minutes or so longer I think I would have hit some discomfort.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

I get Bowen massage and occasionally Reiki treatments for my terrible tension headaches. It works WONDERS. I felt the same way when I first got it done. First of all, it hurt, and second, wasn't much like the typical spa massage but after the first treatment I went nearly a week without a tension headache and that's a big deal for me. I go every few weeks now and it's fantastic.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 27, 2009)

Hi to you Carrie! Very cool! Thanks for the posts!

Also...excellent question raised by Olwen.....I was once told I couldn't give blood because I weighed too much to lay on the table. I was humiliated! Luckily it was just the nurse who was around when she told me, otherwise I probably would have cried. The blood drive coordinator called me later to apologize but it was still a little wounding... :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> Hi to you Carrie! Very cool! Thanks for the posts!
> 
> Also...excellent question raised by Olwen.....I was once told I couldn't give blood because I weighed too much to lay on the table. I was humiliated! Luckily it was just the nurse who was around when she told me, otherwise I probably would have cried. The blood drive coordinator called me later to apologize but it was still a little wounding... :doh:



I'm not sure how big you are but I gave blood at the Red Cross laying on one of those portable tables and was fine and I was about 300 at the time. I'm surprised they said you weighed too much.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, the nurse was a little confused I think....I could have told her that I would have been ok since I had given blood about 6 months before...but my mind was blown and I was upset so I just left and donated later that month. 

Ahhhhhhhhh the days when I was ashamed of being fat.....so glad those are gone!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know how that is.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I get Bowen massage and occasionally Reiki treatments for my terrible tension headaches. It works WONDERS. I felt the same way when I first got it done. First of all, it hurt, and second, wasn't much like the typical spa massage but after the first treatment I went nearly a week without a tension headache and that's a big deal for me. I go every few weeks now and it's fantastic.


That is so cool to hear, R. I was thinking today that maybe it could even help with my sinuses, which are crazy sensitive to barometric changes, resulting in occasional awful headaches. I'm so hoping this will be a long-term help for me, so it's great to hear that it has been for you!


----------



## olwen (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Hi, Soleil! The only instructions I was given for at-home care were to try not to take any pain medications, like Advil, because it might interfere/throw your body off course as it tries to mend what is wrong. It's not set in stone, and Kathryn (massage therapist) said she wouldn't want me in great discomfort ever, so if I needed to take something I should, but if I could stand not to, it would be preferable. My posture is still great tonight, and my lower back feels very good!
> 
> Nah, doesn't sound crazy at all! It's occurred to me, too. She was really adept at digging in to my fat and just finding the spots she needed, and I was really pleased with the table's sturdiness. I asked her ahead of time what kind of weight limit it had and made sure it could hold me, and got on it very slowly while listening for telltale creaks and such, but it didn't budge. I felt so relaxed on it I dozed off a few times.
> 
> The only big fatty comfort issue I thought of after posting this initially is that for my treatment, because so many of my issues are caused by the back side of my body, most of my treatment was spent lying on my belly. I do okay with that for a while, but eventually my large belly and rack start to feel smushed and uncomfortable. I did okay with this treatment session; it was about 45 minutes long, but had it gone on 15 minutes or so longer I think I would have hit some discomfort.



That's a good thing to do too. Call ahead and ask questions I mean. If your discomfort was mild then it's well worth it to go. I'm quite eager to try this.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> That is so cool to hear, R. I was thinking today that maybe it could even help with my sinuses, which are crazy sensitive to barometric changes, resulting in occasional awful headaches. I'm so hoping this will be a long-term help for me, so it's great to hear that it has been for you!



Yeah, it really has been. I mean, I don't think I'll ever be at the point where I don't have any headaches but it definitely helps cut them down. At first, I had to go every week but now even once a month seems to be sufficient. My massage therapist, Rich, was able to give me some techniques of things I could do at home to help too so that I wouldn't have to go in as often.

I'm a little biased because I love this alternative medicine stuff, but I seriously think massage therapy can help with almost any ache or pain. My mom has even been going for her adema and it's working great. It's amazing really, what it can do. My guess is that it could help with your headaches.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> My mom has even been going for her adema and it's working great.


Also awesome news - she's treating me for that, too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

I really hope it works for you Carrie! Keep us updated.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

wow! I need to have what she's havin'!


----------



## Carrie (May 29, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> wow! I need to have what she's havin'!


Barkeep! Send one her way. 




Update: 
For anyone interested, my massage therapist emailed me my before (top) and after (bottom) photos, showing how much my posture changed in the space of an hour. You can see me stooping forward slightly, shoulders rounded and pitched forward, in the before, and standing much more upright, shoulders pulled back, in the after. I can honestly say that I was standing naturally both times, just doing what my body wanted to do at the time. (on the downside for any FAs reading, the improved posture makes my butt stick out a bit less, boohoo. ). Anyway, not a HUGE visual change, but it is noticeable, I think, and the difference in feeling is pretty remarkable. My lower back still feels really good and strong, several days later, and the improved posture has stuck thus far. Yay!


----------



## soleil3313 (May 29, 2009)

That's fantastic Carrie! You can definitely see a difference in the before and after.....I'm glad you still feel good too....looks like this may be your ticket for success!! Yippee!!! 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## olwen (May 31, 2009)

missaf said:


> Watsu massage requires no table for us fat girls



That doesn't seem relaxing to me if only because I don't swim well and I don't know how to float and I wouldn't trust someone to lead me around in the water like that.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2009)

missaf said:


> Watsu massage requires no table for us fat girls



They do this at Glen Ivy in Corona, just saying...


----------



## mel (Jun 28, 2009)

my fav massage is relfexology.

I usually do massage once a week. Some type of hour long massage and reflexology on top of that. I helps with my stress and is well worth it, in my opinion. Since I started doing this I am less ill as often and has helped with another illness I deal with. I would rather pay to see the therapist than the primary Dr, etc. 

I know it's not feasible to everyone but it's a great if you can swing it even twice a month or once a month.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Carrie I just had a Bowen treatment from my naturopath today at 5:30 p.m. I am feeling pretty much the same but she said it can take 5 days. I can't wait to feel out the results. I will keep you posted!!!

xo


----------

